# Looking for a new case with a motherboard tray



## PaulieG (Oct 16, 2007)

I need some help guys. I'm looking for a new case with a removable motherboard tray. It can be a mid or a full tower, must be $125 or less, and black. I'd appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2007)

what about this-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112116


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 16, 2007)

C'mon guy's, keep the suggestions flowing...


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146029&Tpk=zero

sweet cases, loads of fans. 4 on the side panel, 2 on the back, 1 in the front, etc. etc.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> I'm looking for a new case with a removable motherboard tray.



the nzxt does'nt have a removable tray does it?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Here's one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062



I like this one, but I'm not sure about the 80mm fans...keep 'em coming!!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2007)

*this was pc magazine case of year 2005*

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...m=202021306&Type=PE&Category=Comp&dcaid=15890

Solid aluminum and has temp sensors  in the bottom and top of the case. It also has a  temp digital display and blue leds. Here is a review on it 
It is also tooless and has a brushed aluminum finsh. I own this case it's very very nice. It also has a clip and remove drives system.
http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=2346


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2007)

how about find your own lol j/k

what about side window does it have to have one ?


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...m=202021306&Type=PE&Category=Comp&dcaid=15890
> 
> Solid aluminum and has temp sensors  in the bottom and top of the case. It also has a  temp digital display and blue leds. Here is a review on it http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=2346



I think you missed the he wants a Blk case


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2007)

oops cannot help then but it does have black trim. No  side fan but with bigger heatsinks (one won't fit in a regular atx case with a big heatsink anyways) or water cooling you don't need one plus it's solid aluminum, tray included, and acts as one big heatsink.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 16, 2007)

Side window is not necessary. I would prefer all 120mm fan mounts in the front and back though.


----------



## fredde (Oct 16, 2007)

Check this one out http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=104&products_id=21171 I put my latest Q6600 sys. together using this case. Performance-pcs. put a 120mm blow hole in the top. I added an additional 120mm fan module to the front. I used all scythe s-flex fans (6) for low noise purposes. Turned out to be a real beauty of a system. Slightly over your budget.

2 120mm fans front
1 120mm fan top
1 120 mm fan back
1 120mm fan side, exhausts out back
HSF 120mm


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Side window is not necessary. I would prefer all 120mm fan mounts in the front and back though.


 Mine I listed has 120mm fans


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Mine I listed has 120mm fans



Yeah, but it's not black...wish it was though, it's all good on my other requirements


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Paul I know you want a motherboard tray but I would get this motherboard it has so much room to work in and cools like a beast plus with water you need space and this bad boy has a bunch.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146029


----------

